# Cardiff: Your Social Centre needs you



## Rhi (Sep 28, 2005)

Plans are underway for opening a squatted social centre in Cardiff. This is hoped to be an auntonomous, radical space that will be run by the people who use it (i.e. you) and where any individuals and local groups can use the space for their events, meetings etc.

Anyone who's interested in helping out, getting involved, has ideas for using the space or wants to find out more is welcome to attend the planning meetings (not formal or scary, beer usually involved).

Next meeting is tonight, 8PM, Upstairs at the Model Inn, Quay Street, Cardiff.

Our discussion board is at: 
http://groups.google.co.uk/group/cardiffsocialcentre

Notes from previous meetings can be found here.

We hope to see you there!


----------



## chilango (Sep 28, 2005)

Have you spoken to anyone who was involved in _Yr Enfys_ a few years back?


----------



## zog (Sep 28, 2005)

was that the one on the start of cowbridge road in the old church?


----------



## chilango (Sep 28, 2005)

Yeah.

That`s the one.

Did you ever go?

What did you think of it?


----------



## nwnm (Sep 28, 2005)

got verrrrry erm off me face with jewish dave the vegan anarchist - who always used to take offence at my leather boots   He shut up after I pointed out that they were also steel toecaps - then we fell about laughing and got on alright after that. ah those were the daze.... Wot ever happened to the rest of that FBI crowd? The shoplifters, the gate crashers and old man jules?


----------



## zog (Sep 29, 2005)

chilango said:
			
		

> Yeah.
> 
> That`s the one.
> 
> ...



Yea I went there


Full of hippies


----------



## zog (Sep 29, 2005)

> Wot ever happened to the rest of that FBI crowd? ,



still about. lots moved on to rajahs, then lately the howardian - before it had it's noise abatement order. now i'm sure they're all asleep in annette and bruno's back garden.


----------



## chilango (Sep 29, 2005)

zog said:
			
		

> Yea I went there
> 
> 
> Full of hippies



yeah.

that was its downfall.

anyone remember the severn seas debacle? Rave attacjed to conference threatened by fash and invaded by dealers...and defended by wizards and mad primmos?


----------



## Rhi (Oct 4, 2005)

No, don't think anyone has been in contact with anyone from Yr Enfys. Was that a social centre type space too? 
next social centre meeting: wednesday, 5th October, 7.30pm, Glamorgan Council Staff Club, Westgate Street. all welcome.
The opening weekend is planned for 4/5/6th November. Venue to be announced (cos we haven't got one yet). 
To be called The PAD (People's Autonomous Depot/ or maybe Drop In/ or still open for ideas on the 'D'. suggestions please!)

cheers


----------



## chilango (Oct 4, 2005)

Rhi said:
			
		

> No, don't think anyone has been in contact with anyone from Yr Enfys. Was that a social centre type space too?



Yup, set up by EF! and assorted anarchists, ravers etc. in the aftermath of the antiCJB movement. A squated church and church hall.

Hosted some good parties, a regional gathering, various meetings, workshops etc. Plans were made to have stuff locals could get involved with, and an anarchist infoshop. These didn´t really happen though cos the hippies took over and the place fell apart.


----------



## nwnm (Oct 5, 2005)

"To be called The PAD (People's Autonomous Depot/ or maybe Drop In/ or still open for ideas on the 'D'. suggestions please!)"

How about drunks - wouldn't want to leave out the cider lot


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Oct 6, 2005)

Rhi,

Do you work as a fundraiser for charities?

Udo


----------



## Rhi (Oct 6, 2005)

No, I don't work at doing anything at the moment


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Oct 6, 2005)

Sorry, I ran into someone with the same name as you recently, who was an anarchist and was doing fundraising for charities.

Mistaken identity!


----------



## Rhi (Oct 27, 2005)

The PAD (People's Autonomous Destination) Presents "Days Of Autonomy",
4/5/6th November, location to be announced

This is a free weekend of events to be held at a new social centre for Cardiff. Included over the weekend is a vegan cafe, radical bookshop and library, activist info point, live music and performance, art space, freeshop, kids space, films, Queer night, healing space.

Workshops and discussions around climate change, Iraq, direct action, animal rights, transgender, video activism, ID Cards, No Borders and more.

A website should be up by the end of the weekend: www.thepad.org.uk

e-mail us at: thepad@riseup.net for location details or if you want help out or get involved. 

we need your art work, photography, banners to make the PAD look lovely. were having a tart-up day next Thursday at the venue so if you fancy helping  to make the PAD (your PAD!) beautiful, e-mail us! 

cheers


----------



## Col_Buendia (Oct 28, 2005)

Just saw the posters on the way in to work this morning, nice job there, they certainly caught my eye with their "Days of autonomy" line. Hope to see y'all during the week


----------



## mabinogi (Oct 28, 2005)

Sounds cool.  I'll keep an eye out for further details.  Hope to see you all there...


----------



## Rhi (Nov 2, 2005)

The PAD website now up! kinda basic but the location will be announced on there or call the number I mentioned above.

www.thepad.org.uk

hope to see yous there!

erm that number being: 07910 973 876


----------



## ddraig (Nov 2, 2005)

would like to come along and poss get involved  

nice going


----------



## ddraig (Nov 3, 2005)

anyone from here going to anything this weekend?
anyone know where it is wanna pm me?

i have mailed that addy and had no reply, might have to ring the no tomorrow if not


----------



## Col_Buendia (Nov 3, 2005)

ddraig said:
			
		

> anyone from here going to anything this weekend?
> anyone know where it is wanna pm me?
> 
> i have mailed that addy and had no reply, might have to ring the no tomorrow if not



Don't know yet, but I should be there at some point...


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Nov 3, 2005)

I'm busy busy busy but if someone pms me texts me the address I may well drop by!


----------



## ddraig (Nov 4, 2005)

got the mail now and it's 'my side'   
so anyone planning to go let me know and we can maybe meet on way
might go and have a look in a bit


----------



## Col_Buendia (Nov 4, 2005)

How many cunfs in Cardiff Central will be scanning this now, d'you reckon?

Mebbe see you there later ddraig


----------



## mabinogi (Nov 4, 2005)

I'm going to pop in if i can find out where it is...
Not sure when but def. up for seeing whats going on.


----------



## SeniorSbagliato (Nov 4, 2005)

I just popped by there to see about maybe hanging some art, no activity tho, is there summat up or just keeping a low profile before the offical opening, any ideas?


----------



## ddraig (Nov 4, 2005)

just got back and gonna go back down in a bit
coming together tidy


----------



## SeniorSbagliato (Nov 4, 2005)

Yeah, looked pretty good, didn't put any art up, screwing my boards to the uneven walls could've done bad damage. Nevermind.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 4, 2005)

SeniorSbagliato said:
			
		

> Yeah, looked pretty good, didn't put any art up, screwing my boards to the uneven walls could've done bad damage. Nevermind.




was that u with the shaved head? and a rucksack?


----------



## SeniorSbagliato (Nov 4, 2005)

ddraig said:
			
		

> was that u with the shaved head? and a rucksack?



I expect so, did I speak to you??


----------



## ddraig (Nov 4, 2005)

nah i was 'doing stuff' and u were chatting to some people near the corner if that was indeed you
although i did suggest the space further up so maybe  
anyway
off back down there now in a minute


----------



## Col_Buendia (Nov 5, 2005)

Well then, any feedback? We were on our way over there earlier, but it was pissing down and we couldn't face the £16 return taxi fare... 

Limp, I know, but I expect we'll be there tomorrow.


----------



## SeniorSbagliato (Nov 5, 2005)

All a bit basic but they gots to start somewhere. 

I'm gonna see about getting some paint and brightening the place up, so pm me if anyone wants rid of any old paint, doesn't matter what it is, i (we) can use it.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 5, 2005)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> Limp, I know


----------



## mabinogi (Nov 5, 2005)

*very impressed*

I went down there last night.  They've done really well; its a great building for a social centre.  Hoping to go back down there an get more involved tonight


----------



## ddraig (Nov 5, 2005)

mabinogi said:
			
		

> I went down there last night.  They've done really well; its a great building for a social centre.  Hoping to go back down there an get more involved tonight




which one wwas u then? i was there too, kept falling asleep so had to go home


----------



## mabinogi (Nov 5, 2005)

.


----------



## Col_Buendia (Nov 7, 2005)

We finally made it over on Saturday night, and what a top place they have got sorted out there.

There was a good gig going on, with a lot of people trying to make sure that it didn't get too mad or run on too late in order to ensure that they didn't wind their new neighbours up on the first weekend.

From talking to people, they seem to have got quite a lot sussed early on... the cops turned up pretty quickly, and tried the "we'll nick you for stealing electricity" line on them. Except that they had already contacted the electric board and have made arrangements to be billed for the lecky that they use 

While I was around on Sat night, another cop van pulled up and gave a mild warning about sound levels (given that we were standing right outside the front door, and could hardly hear what was going on inside, and that the cop didn't even have to raise his voice, I doubt that the neighbours, through their double-galzed windows were really hearing much!). He then made some vague comment about "how you people have some questionable legal notions"... Brilliant! I love it when the cops extemporise! They haven't got a clue that people *know* that if they knew anything about the law, they'd either be well paid solicitors or chief inspectors sitting at home with their feet up at midnight on a Sat night  But no, the lowly PC tried to rattle his sabre about the Pad's "legal notions"... whatever.

There seems to be great plans afoot for integrating with the local community, it will be interesting to see where that goes, and I can only offer my congratulations to all the people that have put so much effort into getting this place off the ground. What a fantastic vibe there was there on Sat night


----------



## ddraig (Nov 7, 2005)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> We finally made it over on Saturday night, and what a top place they have got sorted out there.
> <snip>
> *There seems to be great plans afoot for integrating with the local community, it will be interesting to see where that goes*, and I can only offer my congratulations to all the people that have put so much effort into getting this place off the ground. What a fantastic vibe there was there on Sat night



really, hoped so, otherwise the autonomous bit would be out the window

like what?


----------



## Col_Buendia (Nov 7, 2005)

ddraig said:
			
		

> really, hoped so, otherwise the autonomous bit would be out the window
> 
> like what?



Aw, well, I'm not the one to speak on their behalf, I've had sfa to do with helping set the place up, tbh.

And the question is a bit of a chicken and an egg one, really, isn't it? Till they get set up and establish a dialogue with local residents, they are not going to be able to know what is needed/sought after in the area. Otherwise I suppose they'd just be like another bunch of council funded do-gooders, parachuting into an area to impose their pre-established plan on the unsuspecting beneficiaries...


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Nov 7, 2005)

So where are these free sex and drug parties then?


----------



## nogojones (Nov 7, 2005)

We've told you before - you're not invited!


----------



## Rhi (Nov 10, 2005)

*Stuff happnin this week*

Hello,

We had the weekly PAD meeting at the PAD last night, surprisingly. A
few things that are coming up this week include some films being shown
this evening (activist film and La Haine), Fag Club on Saturday (queer night, live music) and an anarchist tea party on sunday afternoon. also
looks like a knitting group will be starting. 4 real.

Probably best to ring the knackerd PAD phone on 07910 973 876 to confirm stuff

cheers
x


----------



## Col_Buendia (Nov 10, 2005)

Rhi said:
			
		

> include some films being shown this evening (activist film and La Haine)



Whatever made them pick _La Haine_, eh?


----------



## ddraig (Nov 14, 2005)

ydw en wir bod nwhn gael i taflu mas yfory? os eisiau cymorth a pobl yna?


----------



## zog (Nov 14, 2005)

pardon?

I got a mail saying they being evicted tomorrow. anyone know if there's any truth in it?


----------



## mabinogi (Nov 14, 2005)

.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 14, 2005)

zog said:
			
		

> pardon?
> 
> I got a mail saying they being evicted tomorrow. anyone know if there's any truth in it?



basically wot u sed and asking if they needed any support  
as u were


----------



## Rhi (Nov 14, 2005)

Yep, the health authority want us out. Never has the NHS moved so quickly.  Indeed, High Court Sheriff's bailiffs are due tomorrow AM. 
No fear: The PAD plans to return somewhere else. 
Next PAD meeting this wednesday 16th, 7pm, Glamorgan Council Staff Club, westagte street.

Cheers
x


----------



## mabinogi (Nov 15, 2005)

Rhi said:
			
		

> Yep, the health authority want us out. Never has the NHS moved so quickly.  Indeed, High Court Sheriff's bailiffs are due tomorrow AM.
> No fear: The PAD plans to return somewhere else.
> Next PAD meeting this wednesday 16th, 7pm, Glamorgan Council Staff Club, westagte street.
> 
> ...



That's the spirit!


----------



## Rhi (Dec 4, 2005)

*PAD is back! (kinda)*

The PAD presents...
"Crush Christmas Consumer Chaos"
10/11th December 
Friends Meeting House, Charles Street, Cardiff 

Anti-consumerist art, creative resistance and actions at this frenzied time of shopping, spending and consuming.

worskshops and stuff, food, banner making, subvertising! Anti-coca cola discussion, Defy-ID workshop, arty-crafty workshops, anti-capitalist knitting.

Stop shopping for a minute!
More details to follow when confirmed.
www.thepad.org.uk


----------



## mabinogi (Dec 9, 2005)

Rhi said:
			
		

> The PAD presents...
> "Crush Christmas Consumer Chaos"
> 10/11th December
> Friends Meeting House, Charles Street, Cardiff
> ...



Sounds cool.    Any other urbanites going along?


----------

